# macinstall en tant que moteur de recherche



## zaboulette67 (16 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 

J'ai du par inadvertance installer une merde sur mon mac. En effet dès que je fais une recherche dans safari via la barre d'outils je suis redirigé directement vers search.macinstall puis vers Bing. J'ai regardé dans les préférences de safari, et mon moteur de recherche est bien google ainsi que la page d'accueil. Dans mes applications et dans mes extensions aucune trace de macinstall ou de bing.
Je suis novice sur Mac et suis donc un peu perdue.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Polo35230 (16 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Dans la barre d'adresse de Safari, en haut à droite, clique sur la petite flêche à côté de la loupe.
En bas du menu contextuel, qu'y a-t-il de coché?
Si c'est bing, clique sur google, pour voir...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2013)

Remove Search.InstallMac.com from Safari MAC OS X


----------



## zaboulette67 (16 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse Polo, mais je ne vois pas de quel bouton tu parles je n'ai ni loupe ni flèche en haut à gauche. Peux-tu m'éclairer ?

Edit : en haut à droite


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2013)

zaboulette67 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse Polo, mais je ne vois pas de quel bouton tu parles je n'ai ni loupe ni flèche en haut à gauche. Peux-tu m'éclairer ?
> 
> Edit : en haut à droite


 
Va plutôt regarder le lien donné par pascalformac!


----------



## zaboulette67 (16 Octobre 2013)

Pascalformac lors de mes recherches je suis tombé sur ce site et fais ce qui était demandé. Mais dans ce menu rien d'anormal (copie d'écran jointe).
http://ge.tt/3Ty8nMv/v/0?c


----------



## Polo35230 (16 Octobre 2013)

Si tu n'as pas la zone de recherche (avec la petite loupe), fait un clic droit dans la barre d'adresse, puis clique sur "personnaliser la barre d'outils", et fait glsser le truc avec la loupe dans la barre d'outils.
Ensuite, clique sur le petite flèche, et choisit "Google" si Bing est coché.

Regarde aussi le lien de Pascalformac , c'est peut-être la bonne solution.


----------



## zaboulette67 (16 Octobre 2013)

Pensez-vous que je doive désinstaller et réinstaller safari et si oui comment ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2013)

cette discussion là va plus en profondeur
car ajoute DEUX etapes

leDESinstalleur
et zigouillage manuel de fichiers residuels s'il en reste
https://discussions.apple.com/message/22953851


----------



## zaboulette67 (16 Octobre 2013)

Alors j'ai utilisé le désinstalleur génio et trouvé les fichiers indésirables grâce au logiciel MagicanFile. Seulement voilà je n'arrive pas à les supprimer par ce logiciel (pas le bon statut, même via la session admin) et je ne trouve pas ces fichiers par le Finder. J'ai fouillé dans ma bibliothèque et dans la biblio admin et rien. D'après MagicanFile ils semblent être dans une autre biblio mais je ne sais pas comment y accéder (cf capture écran : les fichiers sont dans la biblio en surbrillance)
Capture d?écran 2013-10-16 à 17.02.33.png

Merci de votre aide en tout cas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h07 ----------

Autre précision pas de macinstall ou de Bing sur la session admin, mais seulement sur la mienne perso


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2013)

C'est le dossier Bibliothèque à la racine du disque dur (à côté des dossiers Applications, Système et Utilsateurs)


----------



## zaboulette67 (16 Octobre 2013)

Ca y est !!! tout remarche, j'ai trouvé des fichiers génio et cie partout sur l'ordi et après suppression de tout ça, ça marche. 
Merci à tout ceux qui m'ont aidée.
Bonne soirée


----------



## galbardox (12 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> Remove Search.InstallMac.com from Safari MAC OS X



Le lien de Pascal a marché parfaitement pour moi!


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> Remove Search.InstallMac.com from Safari MAC OS X



Il y a sur cette page un lien soi-disant pour désinstaller InstallMac. En fait, il télécharge un Uninstaller.dmg qui n'est autre que notre bon vieux copain le adware genieo.


----------



## magicmimi (20 Janvier 2014)

le lien de pascalformac m'a été utile aujourd'hui mais ... 

cela veut dire quoi la dernière réponse de "Moonwalker' je site

 "qui n'est autre que notre bon vieux copain le adware genieo."


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Janvier 2014)

magicmimi a dit:


> le lien de pascalformac m'a été utile aujourd'hui mais ...
> 
> cela veut dire quoi la dernière réponse de "Moonwalker' je site
> 
> "qui n'est autre que notre bon vieux copain le adware genieo."



The Safe Mac » Adware Removal Guide : Genieo

Lire aussi les aventures de Prisca22

J'ai téléchargé le machin et j'ai exploré le paquet : il y a geneio dedans.

Déjà, il s'agit d'un faux paquet d'installation. C'est une application (.app) déguisée en paquet d'installation. Ce qui n'est pas bon signe.

Donc vérifier si sous prétexte de désinstaller une merde on ne t'en installe pas une autre.


----------



## magicmimi (22 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour et merci de ta réponse;

heu...comment je fais cela ? Vérifier comment ?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Janvier 2014)

magicmimi a dit:


> Bonjour et merci de ta réponse;
> 
> heu...comment je fais cela ? Vérifier comment ?



Tu suis les indications de The Safe Mac. Si tu ne retrouves pas les fichiers indiqués, c'est bon.


----------



## magicmimi (15 Mars 2014)

Je viens de me refaire avoir avec cette merde.... j'étais censé télécharger une pipette ... normalement... et comme expliqué l'autre jour a jes sais plus qui j'avais déjà oublié le nom de cette merde a éviter...

le problème cette fois c'est que je ne trouve pas le fichier "
"launchd.conf"  dans/private/etc/launchd.conf

j'arrive a rentré dans "etc" mais pas de fichier launchd.conf" l'aurait-il 
renommé ?

Si j'ai bien compris l'explication en francais faut déjà enlevé ce fichier 
sous peine de pas pouvoir redémarrer si on fait met les fichiers marqués
après à la poubelle ...
merci de votre aide


----------



## edd72 (16 Mars 2014)

magicmimi a dit:


> Je viens de me refaire avoir avec cette merde.... j'étais censé télécharger une pipette ... normalement... et comme expliqué l'autre jour a jes sais plus qui j'avais déjà oublié le nom de cette merde a éviter...
> 
> le problème cette fois c'est que je ne trouve pas le fichier "
> "launchd.conf"  dans/private/etc/launchd.conf
> ...



Et c'était réglé, il y a deux mois? (
parce qu'à priori, tu n'as pas donné de nouvelles alors est-ce la continuité du problème de janvier ou bien c'était nettoyé en janvier et tu as réinstallé cette conchonnerie?)


----------



## l0uloou (1 Mai 2014)

Suivez ci qui est indiqué ici 
http://www.thesafemac.com/arg-genieo/

Je n'ai plus cette merde sur mon ordi. 

Merci d'avoir donné le lien moonwalker !


----------



## gege4metal (14 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour , et excusez mon ignorance , mais install mac et genieo est ce la même chose et faut-il le supprimer pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre.

Je n'ai trouvé aucun lien avec genieo dans Library 

Est ce que le fait de virer tout ce qui a trait a genieo résoud le problème d'avoir "bing" dans le moteur de recherche de safari quelque soit le réglage ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------

